# My surprise birthday gift



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 16, 2016)

sometimes you just don't know what to say - but THANK YOU 

like when this arrives for your birthday.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 16, 2016)

Sweet. I have the same saw, love it


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 16, 2016)

Speechless!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats! It's your lucky day! I'm sure you will use it immensely. Chuck

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats and Happy Birthday. I am sure you will put it to good use.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 16, 2016)

NICE gift!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd say that's a pretty good start for your _12 Days of Birthday _you still have 11 to go lol. I need a 14" saw pretty bad myself been keeping my eye out. Never heard a bad word about that saw you have - must be a great saw. 

If your wife bought that for you she deserves a vacation on a Caribbean island somewhere. If you bought that for yourself . . . get your arse back to work mate!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2016)

SWEEEEEEET!! 

Enjoy that saw Mark, and treasure that woman! Tony


----------



## JohnF (Mar 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday Mark


----------

